# Dulwich Hamlet FC . Anyone fancy going on Saturday ? (Aug 2007)



## Termite Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Since the thread in football about watching a game in a pub isn't going well does anyone fancy seeing the new season in with a proper game instead ?

Dulwich Hamlet vs. Potters Bar Town


----------



## JTG (Aug 9, 2007)

can't come but I think you all should

the Hamlet are great, any team that plays in pink has got to be worth watching


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm away for this one, although I fancy checking out the 'amlet a few times this season.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2007)

What the Editor said.


----------



## Andy the Don (Aug 9, 2007)

Only a pre-season friendly the Ryman League season starts next Saturday (18th August)..


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 9, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> What the Editor said.



what the editor and onket said.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2007)

What Andy the D - said - poxy pre-season and you'll be fleeced seven notes. I doubt many of the regular Rabblers will even be turning out for this.

It's a big year  for the pink 'n blue boys this season. New manager, new squad and a lease that's fast running out.

The Fisher merger rumours refuse to go away...


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 9, 2007)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> a lease that's fast running out.
> 
> The Fisher merger rumours refuse to go away...



What's the skinny on this, Mr Skills?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Only a pre-season friendly the Ryman League season starts next Saturday (18th August)..




bollocks maybe I'll pub it and watch a game then


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> What's the skinny on this, Mr Skills?



Officially the two clubs have separate owners. Lots of informal crossover though.

Fisher are ground sharing with us whilst their new 'stadium' (ha) is being built. Looks like that could be a few years away yet. The lease on Champion Hill runs out in five years. It would make business sense for the Hamlet to head over to Surrey Quays  

Fisher this season are really Hamlet of last year. They took our manager, our chairman and EIGHT  players. If they weren't good enough to get Dulwich out of the poxy Ryman Division One, then I can't see how they'll perform in the Blue Square   South.

Full of optimism!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2007)

Plus..

BBC London now has a very decent weekly non-league show.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 10, 2007)

Worrying news, Mr Skills. Will deffo have a wander the whole 3 minutes from my place to the ground this coming season.

Does Sainsbury own the lease or Southwark?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmmm - think it might be our old friends  the mysterious Dulwich Estate. Not sure though.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2011)

*THREAD BUMP! THREAD BUMP!*

Hamlet are top of the table this season (7 games in unbeaten and having played some other top teams), theres a long way to go, but possible promotion beckons... if ever there was a time to support them to glory its now! Fixtures:
http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/league-table.php


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

We can be glory hunters!


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

If you type in 'dulwich hamlet photos' I'm #1!


----------



## Onket (Oct 6, 2011)

Why can't you cut n paste on these boards?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah really want to go and see the Hamlet again soon. We saw a cracking 3-2 win there against Chipstead last season.

I was...ahem...politely removed from the "directors box" by the friendly Chairman - I'd absent mindedly wandered in there in a slightly drunken stupor! 

great club


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont know whats happened this year, there are only a handful of Saturday home fixtures - most of the home fixtures are at 3pm on a Tuesday. Im guessing they're sharing the ground with someone...?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 7, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I dont know whats happened this year, there are only a handful of Saturday home fixtures - most of the home fixtures are at 3pm on a Tuesday. Im guessing they're sharing the ground with someone...?


In your heart you know this is a daft thing to say. Fixtures - scroll right down the page as it starts at the top with 06/07:

http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/fixtures-results.php

Huge game coming up on the 22nd - FA Cup, First Qualifying Round (possible league opposition if they win that)!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> In your heart you know this is a daft thing to say. Fixtures - scroll right down the page as it starts at the top with 06/07:
> 
> http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/fixtures-results.php
> 
> Huge game coming up on the 22nd - FA Cup, First Qualifying Round (possible league opposition if they win that)!



Ive been trying to go to a home game this year and its been hard to find a date, been reading through the fixtures on that link and checking against a calendar - but your right there are lots of dates coming up - strange - I could have sworn there were just a couple - seems i was having a little brain malfunction!


----------



## se5 (Oct 21, 2011)

There apparently is a continued threat to the ground - loads of stuff on the supporters' website http://www.dhst.org.uk/ with estate agent brochure http://www.dhst.org.uk/pdfs/Sale.pdf showing potential - although impression given is that any developer would have to re-site the football stadium


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2012)

Dulwich Hamlet top of the leauge with two games to play! They really might go up this year
http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/league-table.php
Last home game this Sat, then one away game and its all over! Come on you Hamlet


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2012)

In fact, if Dulwich win on Saturday they cant be caught! Well worth getting down there this saturday (3pm)


----------



## stevebradley (Apr 19, 2012)

I love a bit of lower league football, so might get meself down for this after the official opening of the new Slade Gardens children's playground (*cough* starts at 1pm *cough*).


----------



## Thaw (Apr 19, 2012)

Hamlet don't really keep that table up to date. 2 games left but they are a point behind Bognor and Whitehawk
http://rymanleague.goalrun.com/leagues?league_table&lid=256&did=2104
I go to West Ham a lot and the standard of football isnt much different.


----------



## Onket (Apr 19, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Dulwich Hamlet top of the leauge with two games to play! They really might go up this year
> http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/league-table.php
> Last home game this Sat, then one away game and its all over! Come on you Hamlet


 
Were will they get promoted to, if they do?


----------



## Thaw (Apr 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Were will they get promoted to, if they do?


To the Ryman Premier League
Then from there to Conference South, then Conference National, then League 2...and so on, and so forth until the owners get crooked, they go bankrupt and end up back at the start. Like Portsmouth are going to.


----------



## Onket (Apr 19, 2012)

Or get bought and move to somewhere like Milton Keynes.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Hamlet don't really keep that table up to date. 2 games left but they are a point behind Bognor and Whitehawk
> http://rymanleague.goalrun.com/leagues?league_table&lid=256&did=2104
> I go to West Ham a lot and the standard of football isnt much different.


how many teams go up dp?


----------



## Thaw (Apr 19, 2012)

ska invita said:


> how many teams go up dp?


The champions go up automatically. The next 4 go into play-offs. I think its 2-legged semi finals (5th v 2nd, 4th v 3rd) and then the final is at the ground of the team that finished highest in the league. Hamlet got to the final last year against Leatherhead. It sounded like a great  gane - Hamlet 3-2 up and Leatherhead equalised in the 8th(!) minute of injury time. Then Leatherhead won 4-3 in extra-time. I missed it to watch West Ham lose to Wigan


----------



## Onket (Apr 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> how many teams go up dp?


 
Footballers with their brains in their pants, etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 21, 2012)

We had a lovely time here this afternoon - really good game too.  We also had the most enthusiastic supporter by far with us I reckon.    Every time we go we think we should go more!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> We had a lovely time here this afternoon - really good game too. We also had the most enthusiastic supporter by far with us I reckon.  Every time we go we think we should go more!


what was the score??? I lunched it...still in bed at 3pm today!

ETA: Couldnt wait so looked it up 3-1 the hamlet! Puts them is 2nd place, only one point behind Whitehawk, so could still go up this seasons as champs


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 22, 2012)

ska invita said:


> what was the score??? I lunched it...still in bed at 3pm today!
> 
> ETA: Couldnt wait so looked it up 3-1 the hamlet! Puts them is 2nd place, only one point behind Whitehawk, so could still go up this seasons as champs


 
yes... they scored the 3rd goal in the 4th minute of injury time - which was 4 minutes long.   It was very exciting.  Gaijinboy looked at the Ryman table thing though and said the scores don't add up properly and/or is inaccurate somehow... I didn't really pay much attention to what he was saying but I'll ask if you like.


----------



## stevebradley (Apr 22, 2012)

Poor first half from Hamlet in my view - much better second half. Enjoyable game overall, and a good goals-to-entry-fee ratio 

Though the Hamlet's No 10 (Kevin James ?) had the worst attitude I've seen from a player in over 25yrs of watching live football. He was like a stroppy teenager throughout the game - always making a fuss to literally no-one but himself over nothing, constantly strolling back on-side very very slowly after an attack etc. He's clearly one of their better players, which is why they pick him, but he spent most of that game yesterday being a prima donna (even if he did score). A few other people around me commented on his attitude as well. Shame- as the team have a lot of real battlers who he could take a few lessons from re work-rate.

Fingers crossed for the final game !


----------



## Thaw (Apr 29, 2012)

So, the regular season is over and Hamlet are in the play-offs playing Folkstone Invicta at home on Tuesday night at 7.45pm

http://rymanleague.goalrun.com/leagues?league_fixtures&lid=256&did=2104


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2012)

Bollocks. I've got a photo job lined up for that evening. I would have loved to have come down for this.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 29, 2012)

ska invita said:


> ETA: Couldnt wait so looked it up 3-1 the hamlet! Puts them is 2nd place, only one point behind Whitehawk, so could still go up this seasons as champs


i went a couple of weeks ago. Dulwich were top of the table then but managed to put in a really poor performance against Whitehawk, losing 2-0. That game cost them the title and certain promotion. I really hope they do well in the play offs because they were so unlucky last year.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> So, the regular season is over and Hamlet are in the play-offs playing Folkstone Invicta at home on Tuesday night at 7.45pm
> 
> http://rymanleague.goalrun.com/leagues?league_fixtures&lid=256&did=2104


 
oh we want to go but I'm not sure we could bring our toddler to this - although it would be VERY exciting...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2012)

I will likely pop along on tuesday & combine it with the weekly shop!


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2012)

Cant make it either, but come on the Hamlet! If they win any details on when and where the final is played? Neutral pitch?


----------



## Thaw (May 1, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Cant make it either, but come on the Hamlet! If they win any details on when and where the final is played? Neutral pitch?


I haven't been able to find any details for this season but last year it was at Leatherhead because they finished ahead of Dulwich. So, using the same logic, if Dulwich win tonight I reckon on Saturday afternoon they play Bognor in Bognor or Godalming in Dulwich.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2012)

Come on Godalming!! need a home game for the final...Saturday probably no? bank Holiday weekend too


----------



## gaijingirl (May 1, 2012)

oooh.. they won 2-1 I hear!  Where/when is this final... be great if it were Sat locally...


----------



## Thaw (May 2, 2012)

Yup, it was a good game and Dulwich deserved it. Sadly, Bognor beat Godalming on penalties (after a 4-4 draw) so the final is in Bognor on Sunday.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Yup, it was a good game and Dulwich deserved it. Sadly, Bognor beat Godalming on penalties (after a 4-4 draw) so the final is in Bognor on Sunday.


 
Bognor?!?  Bognor?!?  Bollocks.. would've like to go but that's a bit far sadly.  What a great shame!


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2012)

...you know what, its a bank holiday weekend, so watching it rain in Bognor might be on the cards!!


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2012)

Any news? Its like a media black out on the net at the mo...


----------



## southside (May 6, 2012)

I live in East Dulwich Road, I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2012)

*taps fingers impatiently*


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2012)

I thought the match was yesterday - theyre playing right now! Running scores here http://www.bizilinks.com/scores/index.php
Bognor 1 - 0 up at half time \
not sure how reliable that link is


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2012)

Looks like 1-0 FT bah


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2012)

arse...


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2012)

Just had a quick google to look at the ground. Their old one (now sadly long gone) looked incredible, apparently held 20,000 too. Great stuff.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Just had a quick google to look at the ground. Their old one (now sadly long gone) looked incredible, apparently held 20,000 too. Great stuff.


THose days shall return.........


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 7, 2012)

Gutted - so close...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2012)

really disappointing result after a great season. Seems they just ran out of steam in the last few weeks of the season. Poor old DHFC - being a Luton fan, I know how it feels. I'll be back next season though....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> Just had a quick google to look at the ground. Their old one (now sadly long gone) looked incredible, apparently held 20,000 too. Great stuff.


This is the old ground, before it was rebuilt as part of the Sainsburys development in the 1990s:


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 17, 2012)

So anyone fancy the first game of the season tomorrow? Ramsgate Town.

I've never been before but fancy giving it a go.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2012)

can't go tomorrow but I will be there soon. I know there's others here who'll be interested....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone fancy going to see the mighty Dulwich Hamlet FC this Saturday, 19th Jan?

Dulwich are top of the table at the moment and are playing Maidstone United on Saturday, who are in 2nd place. DH have been fantastic recently and Saturday's game promises to be a cracker.

Game starts at 3pm. It's £9 for adults, £4 for concessions (kids, students, unemployed, over 60) and under 12s are free.

Ground is by the Sainsbury's on Champion Hill in East Dulwich:
Champion Hill Stadium​Edgar Kail Way​East Dulwich​LONDON​SE22 8BD​ 
37 bus from Brixton takes you to East Dulwich, which is a 5-10 min walk from the ground. Or you can get the overground train from West Norwood/Tulse Hill/London Bridge to East Dulwich station, which is a few minutes walk away. You can also walk from Denmark Hill station - about 10-15 mins.

More info here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/

If anyone fancies it, I suggest meeting in the club bar from 2pm onwards. There is usually a happy hour before game offering cheap pints. You can take your drink to your seat, but if it's too cold, you can always watch from the bar, which has a full view of the pitch!

magneze MrsDarlingsKiss Badgers editor 

Up the Hamlet!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep I'm up for this


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm tempted although I've got a gig on that night so need to see if the logistics can be worked out.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

Funnily enough, the last time I saw Dulwich it was against Maidstone.












http://www.urban75.org/london/dulwich-hamlet-fc.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Maidstone are a fantastically well-supported club - they regularly get well over 1000 fans for their home games, which is amazing for that level and more than some conference clubs. Dulwich's attendances have increased from around 300-350 a few years ago to 400-500 and they even got 642 in the local derby with Tooting & Mitcham recently. I expect a bumper crowd on Saturday!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 14, 2013)

me too please mr hatter.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 14, 2013)

I would, but can't be missing the return of Dougie Freedman to Selhurst this Saturday.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

burr we might have a date clash old friends bday... am confirming times... x


----------



## Onket (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If anyone fancies it, I suggest meeting in the club bar from 2pm onwards. There is usually a happy hour before game offering cheap pints. You can take your drink to your seat


 
Seat? Fook that!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Seat? Fook that!


heh  Trying to make it palatable for non-regular football goers!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> heh  Trying to make it palatable for non-regular football goers!


That's what I like about the Hamlet. You are free to take a stroll and examine the fixtures and fittings, and admire the world class tea facilities.


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2013)

Oooh my first @ 

Yep, I'm up for this.

Wonder if girasol will be too.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2013)

Too cold for me, plus I'll be training until 2ish...  xx


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)

girasol said:


> Too cold for me, plus I'll be training until 2ish... xx


ok, seeya soon!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 15, 2013)

Im sending scutta in my.place... will see you at.pub after i.finish birthday shiz


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2013)

I was just about to post this up, definitely up for it. A top of the table clash!.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still hoping to make this.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why can't you cut n paste on these boards?


Cos you are tagged by the board software as being "grumpy".


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm wondering if there isn't a chance that the pitch may be frozen given the current weather outlook. Hope not! I love watching football in wintry conditions.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm wondering if there isn't a chance that the pitch may be frozen given the current weather outlook. Hope not! I love watching football in wintry conditions.


It's actually quite likely to snow on Friday evening, going by the weather forecast. I'm not sure whether Dulwich have covers (unlikely I would think) so I think the likelihood of it being postponed is fairly high... 

But yeah...football in wintry conditions is great if you're wrapped up warm. And have a hipflask full of rum on your person


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

And just to note - if the game is on - that East Dulwich station is closed on Saturday. Denmark Hill station is open though. But bus tends to be the easiest way to get there anyway.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/advance-travel-information-for-820374.html


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2013)

forecast for sat is for snow all day and a max temp of 0 degrees, plus snow on friday
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743
not looking good


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's actually quite likely to snow on Friday evening, going by the weather forecast. I'm not sure whether Dulwich have covers (unlikely I would think) so I think the likelihood of it being postponed is fairly high...
> 
> But yeah...football in wintry conditions is great if you're wrapped up warm. And have a hipflask full of rum on your person


 
there were lots of games frozen out last season - definitely no covers.

this would normally really appeal to me but im on the january wagon!


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Cos you are tagged by the board software as being "grumpy".



Oh come on, you're better than that.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Oh come on, you're better than that.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Good. Now lets see if that fuckwit who liked your post has got the balls to unlike it and apologise too. I won't hold my breath, obviously.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 18, 2013)

can we get this thread back on topic, please?


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2013)

The club are trying their best to get the game going:


> The Club are doing everything possible to get the huge top of the table clash with Maidstone United played on Saturday
> 
> The pitch has been prepared, plastic sheeting laid down on the vulnerable parts of the pitch...and we are now in the proverbial 'lap of the gods' weather wise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Good stuff.

Fingers crossed for them/you.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 18, 2013)

Onket said:


>


 

I never did like them bars


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

pitch inspection at 10.30am tomorrow...


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's the full press release:


> Inspection planned for the morning
> Lots of games are already postponed throughout the Ryman League card tomorrow.
> 
> We shall have a pitch inspection at 10.30am, tomorrow, Saturday morning.
> ...


*fingers crossed! I really fancy seeing this game tomorrow.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2013)

It's on, passed inspection


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/match-on-today-v-maidstone-utd-837162.html


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

Fantastic. So who's going? And bring yer thermals - this is going to be a proper old school football experience!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep we're going


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be there too with Ms Hatter and a few others. Hopefully magneze and el-ahrairah are still up for it as well. I aim to get there about 2pm or shortly after....

You coming sleaterkinney ?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2013)

All hail the 25 volunteers who cleared snow off the pitch this morning too!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'm going


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2013)

leaving shortly.  was going to stay at home because 'm bloody freezing here inside, but then i thought i might as well be cold somewhere fun.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm leaving in a minute. I'm going to walk there, I reckon.

See you all there. Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

It's bloody off.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

> *Match referee called the match off at 1.35*
> Despite the best efforts of all the ground staff and volunteers the match referee decided that a couple of areas of the pitch were unplayable.


Poor Maidstone fans will probably be in Dulwich already. I'm well disappointed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 19, 2013)

We're going to the fox on the hill instead if anyone wants to join editor sleaterkinney el-ahrairah


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

Poot old el-ahrairah is already there!


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2013)

Just heard.  Was halfway out the door. Really fancied seeing this.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

Modern football, isn't it? Oh look! A snowflake! A player might trip on that. Call health and safety! Abandon the game quickly!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2013)

Boooo... We were right outside the ground as well. Poor Maidstone fans, long journey back. Talen refuge in the fox on the hill (which has a fire!)


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd love to join you in the pub but the mighty Mrs Mills are playing a gay night later on so I need to stay relatively sober. But once the gig is over, I will get smashed!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2013)

well, i got there, found it was off, and went home via a caff.  at least it wasn't a long journey!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2013)

Completely missed this.. we go from time to time.. definitely up for it another time.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 21, 2013)

next time eh people?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd probably be up for an evening game towards the end of the season. Can't really do weekends now that I live so far away.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah, we should take advantage of the week-night games really.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2013)

I would obviously encourage anyone local to go before then, though (as well)!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice message on the Hamlet's site: 



> It was a case of 'oh so close', as The Hamlet did their best to stage the only non-league game in the South-East
> A hardy band of fans were out of their beds before the sun had risen, to be at the ground for an eight o'clock start, in what was to be an ultimately in vain herculean effort to get the match played.
> 
> Brooms & shovels in hand, the large group of over 25 supporters grafted for almost six hours, boosted by the initial hopeful inspection by the
> ...



http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/hamlet-fans-finally-thwarted-b-837550.html


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's their remaining home fixtures - I'm not sure when the Maidstone game will be rescheduled. :

09.02.13 Merstham FC H 3.00pm
16.02.13 Three Bridges H 3.00pm
26.02.13 Walton and Hersham H 7.45 pm
09.03.13 Sittingbourne H 3.00pm
23.03.13 Whitstable Town H 3.00pm
01.04.13 Chipstead H 3.00pm
13.04.13 Walton Casuals H 3.00pm
27.04.13 Burgess Hill Town H 3.00pm


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Nice message on the Hamlet's site:


the match reports are always brilliantly written.
Well up for the reschedule and meet-up...subscribing to thread


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

the one on the 9th feb could be good. There's a party on that.night... Footy in the afternoon then on to a rave. Sounds like the perfect day to me


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 26, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet were winning 1-0 away against Leatherhead today...when they scored a second in the 85th minute to make it 2-0, the wall in the away end collapsed under the celebration and the match was abandoned! No one hurt by the looks of it...


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2013)

Bloody hell. Hope people are ok.


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2013)

Will Hamlet get the result anyway?





> *33.2 Duration of Matches.*
> All League Matches shall be of 90 (ninety) minutes' duration but any League Match which from any cause whatever falls short of 90 (ninety) minutes' duration may be ordered to count as a completed fixture or be replayed in full or in part on whatever terms and conditions the Executive shall in their absolute discretion determine and shall be played in compliance with these Regulations and the Football Association Rules respectively and under the Laws of the Game as approved by the International Football Association Board. In the event of conflict between any such Rules, Regulations and Laws as aforesaid, the Football Association Rules shall prevail
> http://www.football-league.co.uk/regulations/20110629/section-5-fixtures_2293633_2125729


Hamlet were 2-0 up at the time.
http://www.thisissurreytoday.co.uk/...oned-minutes/story-17971625-detail/story.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone up for the match this Saturday?, Brixton Hatter, editor, MrsDarlingsKiss?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anyone up for the match this Saturday?, Brixton Hatter, editor, MrsDarlingsKiss?


Hmmm.... tempting.... Who are they playing (their website is shocking!).


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah, got it. The mighty Sittingbourne!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Hmmm.... tempting.... Who are they playing (their website is shocking!).


They're playing Sittingbourne

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ction-56196.html?fixture_id=533633&official=1


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anyone up for the match this Saturday?, Brixton Hatter, editor, MrsDarlingsKiss?



Unfortunately got plans for this sat. Have fun!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm 65% in!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anyone up for the match this Saturday?, Brixton Hatter, editor, MrsDarlingsKiss?


Yeah I might be up for it. Supposed to be going to Luton that day but might give it a miss. Will decide later in the week. A couple of mates are interested too.

el-ahrairah and magneze might be up for it too?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

for all those local who want to see a local club with historic traditions, one of the greatest atmospheres in europe (for big games), and for tickets that won't mean you have to sell your car to buy one, you know where to go this Sunday - Quarter Final of the FA Cup, The Mighty Lions of Bermondsey, lead by King Kenneth Jackett of Southwark, playing Blackburn. Still a few K tickets left.... all on general sale, no membership only, just ring up and get one. Will sell out.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> for all those local who want to see a local club with historic traditions, one of the greatest atmospheres in europe (for big games), and for tickets that won't mean you have to sell your car to buy one, you know where to go this Sunday - Quarter Final of the FA Cup, The Mighty Lions of Bermondsey, lead by King Kenneth Jackett of Southwark, playing Blackburn. Still a few K tickets left.... all on general sale, no membership only, just ring up and get one. Will sell out.


I've never forgiven those Millwall morons for laughing and jeering at the unconscious Cardiff fan who has fallen from the top tier. I'd rather support Dulwich, thanks.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never forgiven those Millwall morons for laughing and jeering at the unconscious Cardiff fan who has fallen from the top tier. I'd rather support Dulwich, thanks.


and cardiff fan's wouldn't have? infact there was many, many threads on the main forums saying how awful it was, and many, many replies wishing the bloke well, and relief when it didn't turn out serious. your confusing certain sections of the den with being representative of most millwall fans. huge sections of your ground would have pissed themselves too. (besides, if they can throw lumps of concrete at millwall families, attack millwall fans all day around your city center, tear down the turnstyles at your old place and force millwall fans onto your pitch with iron bars and pelting rocks, come to millwall and smash up pubs on OKR, i think those fans would have laughed at someone falling from the upper tier).

besides, dh are all millwall anyway - FACT.

anyway, it's a dulwich hamlet thread so wont derail further.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> and cardiff fan's wouldn't have? infact there was many, many threads on the main forums saying how awful it was, and many, many replies wishing the bloke well, and relief when it didn't turn out serious. your confusing certain sections of the den with being representative of most millwall fans. huge sections of your ground would have pissed themselves too. (besides, if they can throw lumps of concrete at millwall families, attack millwall fans all day around your city center, tear down the turnstyles at your old place and force millwall fans onto your pitch with iron bars and pelting rocks, come to millwall and smash up pubs on OKR, i think those fans would have laughed at someone falling from the upper tier).


I'm not judging all of Millwall's fans by the actions of those mindless cunts, but I was there and saw and heard them - and sadly, it was more than a handful jeering when it was clear that the guy was seriously injured. A depressing day.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I might be up for it. Supposed to be going to Luton that day but might give it a miss. Will decide later in the week. A couple of mates are interested too.
> 
> el-ahrairah and magneze might be up for it too?


 
yeah, i'd be up for it.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm 75% good to go now!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 5, 2013)

we might go along if the weather is nice


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we might go along if the weather is nice


Yeah!


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I might be up for it. Supposed to be going to Luton that day but might give it a miss. Will decide later in the week. A couple of mates are interested too.
> 
> el-ahrairah and magneze might be up for it too?


Maybe, depends on jetlag. It might feel like 7am for me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2013)

There'll be some German fans over,

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/german-invasion-imminent-884438.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2013)

not sure if i can at the moment, bank says no...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2013)

scratch that, just remembered i have 200 quid in my paypal i can transfer.  i'm back in again!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 6, 2013)

good good, I'm think i'm up for it. Prob won't go to Luton now...after our failure to win last night it looks very unlikely we'll even get in the playoffs - the last 10 games or so has been terribly depressing, not much fun at all. I've had enough punishment....I fancy going to a game where the team I'm suporting is likely to win!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope this rain stops soon!

Apparently Chelsea and Liverpool are sniffing around Dulwich striker Danny Carr - 18 goals in 23 games so far this season! So there'll be loads of scouts and 50 fans from Hamburg there tomorrow...





http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/players-coaches-56196.html?player_id=830570


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm deffo in for this. Come on the, err, Hamletters!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2013)

cool, where shall we meet and what time?  editor sleaterkinney Brixton Hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> cool, where shall we meet and what time? editor sleaterkinney Brixton Hatter


in the bar at the ground about 2 - 2.30pm?

There's happy hour before the game - cheap beers. I'll be there with a couple of mates. Seeya there!

magneze gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks BH.  Still waiting on the weather - I expect we'll decide tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> thanks BH. Still waiting on the weather - I expect we'll decide tomorrow.


It's going to be dry according to my phone - so come on down!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2013)

couple of mates have dropped out but I'll still be going...seeya there in the bar later!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 9, 2013)

i'll be there fo' sure


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 9, 2013)

Me too


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2013)

In the queue.


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2013)

Good win that, 3-1. Nice to see everyone.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 9, 2013)

bah...didnt go this week - i live about 200M from teh ground!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry.. sick baby meant we couldn't make it.  We will get there soon though.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

That was great fun. Good turn out, lots of chums, some decent football and a pleasure to hear the Germans giving it some welly. And a lovely beer after.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2013)

good game - great to see everyone 

Dulwich up into second place after Faversham lost at home.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/league-table-56196.html

The German fans were fun - they're going to Millwall today!

A few pics off the DHFC facebook page:






















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741826.145838862154121&type=3&l=566e14e0f0


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll post up some pics later.

Here's their upcoming games to the end of the season. Anyone fancy MOAR?!

The Maidstone game looks to be a six pointer!

March
Tue 12th 19:45 HOME Crawley Down Gatwick League
Thu 14th 19:45 HOME Kingstonian Cup
Sat 23rd 15:00 HOME Whitstable Town League
Tue 26th 19:45 HOME Maidstone United League

April 2013
Mon 1st 15:00 HOME Chipstead League
Sat 13th 15:00 HOME Walton Casuals League
Sat 27th 15:00 HOME Burgess Hill Town League

Current league table:


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll can make it for the Maidstone game


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah I'll definitely be going to some more games - esp the Maidstone one. There should be a decent crowd for that. We went to the original fixture v Maidstone but the game was called off for a frozen pitch as soon as we got there, forcing us to spend all day in the Fox on the Hill


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd be up for it again, yeah.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> .... forcing us to spend all day in the Fox on the Hill


That must have been awful for you.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2013)

editor said:


> That must have been awful for you.


it was terrible.....imprisoned within 4 (or is it 8?) walls with nothing to do but drink cheap beer


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2013)

someone just posted this on twitter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2013)

And apparently the Altona93 fans lost their friendly game against the Dulwich Hamlet fans earlier today....which is perhaps not surprising, given the amount of beer which appeared to have been drunk yesterday afternoon. They ran out of glasses!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2013)

that was a good saturday   must do it again in a few weeks.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

Pics and report:
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich...n-pushing-result-cheered-on-by-drunk-germans/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't think I'll be going this Saturday but will certainly be going next Tuesday 26th March for The Big One v Maidstone - top of the table clash, 2nd v 1st. Dulwich really need to win to stand a chance of winning the title. 800+ fans expected. 

Anyone fancy it?

If not, will definitely do another Saturday game soon. sleaterkinney and Relahni I think are up for it....


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

I might also go Saturday but am definitely up for the Tuesday night showdown.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm busy on Saturday but up for the tuesday one


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 21, 2013)

I might come on Tuesday as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

The game is definitely ON today!  Pitch inspection passed. I think I might pop along.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/match-on-today-against-whitsta-904222.html


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in the queue to get in now. It's going to be fun in this weather!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm in the queue to get in now. It's going to be fun in this weather!


have fun....I have to pay an unexpected visit to Kings to get a wisdom tooth removed


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 23, 2013)

tuesday eh?  sounds good


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

3-0 to the Hamlet!
Love this lower division thing... 

The pitch was pretty churned up so I hope Tuesday will be ok.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 23, 2013)

Maidstone won as well, so are still three points ahead, with the Hamlet having a game in hand.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/league-table-56196.html

Tuesday is massive!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

My arm is aching from thumping the hoardings in a rabble-rousing manner for 20 minutes solid at the end. 

Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2013)

What time's kick off on Tuesday?  I fancy coming but have a meeting at 5pm so not sure whether I can get there in time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2013)

How many go up?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> How many go up?


One automatically, and then there's some sort of play off for the other slot (I think).



I loved it today. Proper football where I felt like a fan not a targeted revenue-creation node.



I got so engrossed in the hoarding thumping at the end that I thought Whitstable had scored at the end, but it turns out it was a 3-0 victory. Could have gone either way in the first half though.

I'm loving being able to stand on the terraces again and drink beer while I watch the game. I am _so_ over modern football.

I reckon I might be up for my first away Hamlet trip next Saturday as we're away to rivals Tooting & Mitcham United FC.
Fuck Tooting. And Mitcham too. And the &.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

nipsla said:


> What time's kick off on Tuesday? I fancy coming but have a meeting at 5pm so not sure whether I can get there in time.


7.30pm but you can turn up late.

It's going to be MASSIVE!


----------



## gabi (Mar 24, 2013)

Im up for coming along for this if thats cool. Is there a meetup in a pub or something first?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

gabi said:


> Im up for coming along for this if thats cool. Is there a meetup in a pub or something first?


There's a big bar inside the football ground! Better to give them your money, I reckon.

I'm aiming to get there around 7pm. I think we might have a good urban turnout for this. I feel like I've rediscovered enjoying football matchdays again after all the Cardiff nonsense.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm also interested... Been meaning to seek out some proper local football for some time now - the during-match-boozing might just seal it for me!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Some more pics. http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-push-for-promotion-in-snow-battered-win-over-whitstable/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm struggling here. What is that poster supposed to be symbolise?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I'm also interested... Been meaning to seek out some *proper local football* for some time now - the during-match-boozing might just seal it for me!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> -


Millwall's not local to me, I don't like the club, I don't like its history and I'm not particularly keen on some of their fans either. And this thread is about Dulwich Hamlet. A ground I can walk to.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

can't be bothered. edited


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 25, 2013)

And I can't be bothered to watch some snide scroobius pip video either, but well done for whatever 'gag' it symbolises.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

you narf take yourself seriously


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> And I can't be bothered to watch some snide scroobius pip video either, but well done for whatever 'gag' it symbolises.


not a gag, just a little insight into proper local football - didnt you say you were looking for some? never mind, stick to dulwich (where half the crowd is millwall anyway), you wouldn't be welcome anywhere near SE16  that applies to you two editor - cardiff fan getting all high and mighty over a video.

carry on with your wacky match day flyers  and real ale pitch side


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> never mind, stick to dulwich (where half the crowd is millwall anyway)


 It's not actually. When did you last go? At least I don't have to hear racist scumbags going unchallenged.


MillwallShoes said:


> that applies to you two editor - cardiff fan getting all high and mighty over a video.


I didn't watch it.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> not a gag, just a little insight into proper local football - didnt you say you were looking for some? never mind, stick to dulwich (where half the crowd is millwall anyway), you wouldn't be welcome anywhere near SE16  that applies to you two editor - cardiff fan getting all high and mighty over a video.
> 
> carry on with your wacky match day flyers  and real ale pitch side



And that, folks, is why I wouldn't go to millwall. 

QED.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> It's not actually. When did you last go? At least I don't have to hear racist scumbags going unchallenged.
> I didn't watch it.


 
loads of times. last time about six months ago. i know loads of millwall fans who go, as i know loads who go to fisher...next time your there and getting speaking to someone with a london accent (and is not someone from dulwich with a nice house) ask them about their connection to millwall...bet you they will say, "i still go/i used to go/can't afford/still love them/don't go since XYZ)...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> And that, folks, is why I wouldn't go to millwall.
> 
> QED.


thank fuck for that.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> loads of times. last time about six months ago. i know loads of millwall fans who go, as i know loads who go to fisher...


It's really not 'half full' of Millwall fans you know. There's fans from all clubs that go there. I've already seen two Cardiff fans there and there was 50 Germans there the week before. And full on Dulwich fans too, of course.


MillwallShoes said:


> (and is not someone from dulwich with a nice house)


You mean a local supporting his/her local team?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> It's really not 'half full' of Millwall fans you know. There's fans from all clubs that go there. I've already seen two Cardiff fans there and there was 50 Germans there the week before. And full on Dulwich fans too, of course.
> You mean a local supporting his/her local team?


no, i meant someone who is more likely to have gone to millwall as well. you do know the estates around there all the way up to peckham, OKR, Camberwell, etc used to be full of millwall fans, and still are to an extent?

this conversation is shit!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> no, i meant someone who is more likely to have gone to millwall as well. you do know the estates around there all the way up to peckham, OKR, Camberwell, etc used to be full of millwall fans, and still are to an extent?
> 
> this conversation is shit!


You need to get over your Millwall obsession. No one gives much of a shit about them because this thread is about the mighty DULWICH HAMLET.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 25, 2013)

only messing about the flyer and real ale. i like them (my dad goes all the time) and i wish them well. cracking little club.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 30561
> I got so engrossed in the hoarding thumping at the end that I thought Whitstable had scored at the end


 
I wondered who was making that racket  It was a great atmosphere on Saturday - even a fair bit of singing too.

I think that "goal" at the end for Whitstable was offside.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 25, 2013)

I saw a Charlton hat, a Chelsea hat, I'm an Arsenal man and the two guys I went with are Leeds. So quite a mix really!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I wondered who was making that racket  It was a great atmosphere on Saturday - even a fair bit of singing too.


You should have come over and joined us and done some banging duties too! A mild mannered looking bloke jumped up on the stand behind us and added his own thumping too, so we got a fair racket going


----------



## Get Involved (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm struggling here. What is that poster supposed to be symbolise?


 
The dog is a statue that sits at the top of Dog Kennel Hill (or at least it used to, it seems to have disappeared at the moment, although it also disappeared last year and then returned again). I guess the sheep is something to do with Maidstone.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm struggling here. What is that poster supposed to be symbolise?


Maidstones "most famous tourist attraction" apparently. Cracking game on Sat, I was down with Porno myself. Maybe see you on Tues.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> View attachment 30618
> Maidstones "most famous tourist attraction" apparently. Cracking game on Sat, I was down with Porno myself. Maybe see you on Tues.


Come and join us for a hoarding thump at the end


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm struggling here. What is that poster supposed to be symbolise?


They're done by larger-than-life local eccentric and DHFC fan "R. P. Molloy-Vaughan" [https://twitter.com/vornstyle] and they seem to get wackier each time. This one was a bit of a pisstake over the fact it is a massive top-of-the-table clash - so he stuck and dog and a sheep on it, presumably to signify the hope that Dulwich will give Maidstone a good herding tonight, locking them into the pen of their penalty area


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, roll call for tonight, who's coming? I've got a few mates who are gonna pop along and maybe Ms Hatter....

magneze sleaterkinney el-ahrairah editor Monkeygrinder's Organ Relahni porno thieving gypsy Lucy Fur MrsDarlingsKiss nipsla gabi shifting gears gaijingirl not-bono-ever RaverDrew

7.45pm kick off, happy hour in the bar before the game. Crowd is gonna be big tonight, Maidstone will actually bring a massive bunch of fans, get there early...!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 26, 2013)

Im a maybe... x


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, still planning to come.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, still planning to come.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be down


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a maybe depending on how my meeting goes & when it finishes.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm 100% there!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2013)

i can't now, i had a heavy night yesterday and could do with some recovery.  next time!


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't really make this. Another time.


----------



## stevebradley (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd be all over this if I didn't have a feckin' meeting this evening. Grrr...

Hope the Hamlet do the business in front of a big crowd !

_Against modern football._


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm struggling too much with this fucking weather after just returning from 2 months of sunshine. So I don't think I'll be able to handle this. Best of luck to em tho....


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

gabi said:


> I'm struggling too much with this fucking weather after just returning from 2 months of sunshine.


That is the worst excuse ever. Man up!


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2013)

It's practically snowing outside. A week ago I was watching boca juniors in buenos aires. In 30 degrees. You would think that timing my arrival back in the uk for late march might have guaranteed not freezing my bolllocks off every time i leave the house, but no. It's 1 degree. I realise I'm a total wuss but I'll be definitely heading to see these guys play when it warms up a little.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 26, 2013)

in


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

gabi said:


> It's practically snowing outside. A week ago I was watching boca juniors in buenos aires. In 30 degrees. You would think that timing my arrival back in the uk for late march might have guaranteed not freezing my bolllocks off every time i leave the house, but no. It's 1 degree. I realise I'm a total wuss but I'll be definitely heading to see these guys play when it warms up a little.


Here. Try one of these. They're awfully good and ensure that you don't miss out on fun nights out in less than balmy weather.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't this evening, but will come down to a home game before the end of the season and hopefully meet some of you reprobates.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 26, 2013)

Regretfully I'm not gonna be able to get away from work until at least 7.30 tonight, making it a no-goer

But as above will be keeping an eye for the next few fixtures (not this Saturday as in working then too) and definitely making one of them


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2013)

will see if I can get along, bu Scotland are playing at 7.30 as well


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> will see if I can get along, bu Scotland are playing at 7.30 as well


 
Would it be rude to do the you'll see better football at the Hamlet joke? 

*legs it*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2013)

given the recent run of form, I think it is a perfectly acceptable point to make. Will see if I feel up to it as KO time in Serbia approaches


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

I've done a little feature to big up the game:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/03/...ble-clash-brixtonites-lend-them-your-support/


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it actually snowing in that picture? Christ.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> will see if I can get along, bu Scotland are playing at 7.30 as well


They have a big screen in the bar. I expect it will be showing the England game, with the occasional Scotland update!

Preview of tonight's game

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/this-evenings-match-preview-905162.html

Remember £2.50 a pint before the game!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

gabi said:


> Is it actually snowing in that picture? Christ.


Yes - the snow is the white stuff 

Note the players in short-sleeved shirts.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Note the players in short-sleeved shirts.


Men. Not stay at home boys.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got stay away from the freezing terraces manflu so I'm not going to make it out tonight.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2013)

Just arrived. Busy at the bar already.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 26, 2013)

1-1 Draw


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

There's a strong urbanite gathering in the bar, toasting the Hamlet!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 26, 2013)

bah!

I wish I had gone along now, given the Scotland performance.

next time deffo - havent been to the hamlet for a couple of years now


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

good game, a 1-1 draw, great support from Maidstone, 1073 crowd, biggest of the season I reckon, they must have taken a fortune at the bar. Maybe we will rue that Danny Carr missed penalty, good performance though, the title is still within our grasp.

great to see Monkeygrinder's Organ porno thieving gypsy Lucy Fur and a few other old skool urbanites  ...even corporate whore was there 

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-1-1-maidstone-u-907380.html

Anyone up for the away game at Tooting & Mitcham on Saturday?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm definitely up for the Tooting game.  I carried on celebrating acknowledging the 1-1 draw in the Albert.

Oh dear...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm up for Saturday.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 27, 2013)

i shall deffo be at the tooting game, for all those who didnt make it, come on down, the footy's better than you think it will be and the vibe is exactly what you hope it will be!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

Turkish Dulwich ultra-ettes!

More photos soon.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2013)

missed my watched thread alert on this or else i wouldve been there last saturday...pah. Doubt ill make it to mitcham, but next time for sure (when its warmer i hope!)


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

More photos here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-1-maidstone-utd-1-honours-even-in-top-of-the-table-clash/


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw - they've bigged up urban75! 
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/excellent-hamlet-coverage-from-907696.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 27, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 30679
> 
> Turkish Dulwich ultra-ettes!
> 
> More photos soon.


 
Those guys were great.

The atmosphere generally was brilliant for that level of football IMO. Over 1000 people is a decent attendance.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone know if there's a bar at Tooting & Mitcham's ground? Apparently there are a few pubs near the ground but not sure if they're any good...

editor sleaterkinney Lucy Fur magneze


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

After CollapseGate, the Leatherhead game has to be replayed on Tuesday 16th April.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 28, 2013)

I might toddle to the away match on Saturday if I can face the cold


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

I fancy making some sort of Brixton/urban75 Hamlet banner. 

'Baby Eating Hamleters' or something.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably gonna meet a few mates at the Tram & Social (next to Tooting Broadway tube) before the game on Saturday at about 1 - 1.30pm. They have some decent beers on in there. Then it's a 10-15 min bus ride to the ground.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I fancy making some sort of Brixton/urban75 Hamlet banner.
> 
> 'Baby Eating Hamleters' or something.


Great idea....it needs lots of pink and blue on it!


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I fancy making some sort of Brixton/urban75 Hamlet banner.
> 
> 'Baby Eating Hamleters' or something.



Happiness... is a team called Hamlet.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Winot said:


> Happiness... is a team called Hamlet.


I think urban would have to be represented with something a little more _vibrant'n'edgy_ than that, tbh, although I do think the team should come on the music


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Love this one:


And..


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I think urban would have to be represented with something a little more _vibrant'n'edgy_ than that, tbh, although I do think the team should come on the music




Perhaps you could commission Electronic to do a cover version.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm probably gonna meet a few mates at the Tram & Social (next to Tooting Broadway tube) before the game on Saturday at about 1 - 1.30pm. They have some decent beers on in there. Then it's a 10-15 min bus ride to the ground.


Who's coming then?

Seeya at the ground, or in Tooting if you fancy a pre-match beer (details above)

editor nipsla sleaterkinney ska invita Lucy Fur magneze not-bono-ever


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm out cos I'm off to a music geek thing on the Stubnitz this afternoon.  Enjoy!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2013)

I've got to go to the post office but will be along afterwards.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll see you at the match. Do 'em Hamlet!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2013)

cant make today, but another time. btw if anyone can find out where you can get a hamlet kit from id love to know


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> cant make today, but another time. btw if anyone can find out where you can get a hamlet kit from id love to know


 
They were selling shirts, scarves etc from a wooden garden shed next to the main stand the other day.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 30, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They were selling shirts, scarves etc from a wooden garden shed next to the main stand the other day.


missed that in the past, thanks


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

That was a *fantastic* game and huge fun. It had everything: goals, flares going off, a pitch invasion, goalie taunting banter, lots of chanting and even a fan led 'de-arrest.'

It was a bit like Cardiff in the old days. And that's a good thing in my book.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 30, 2013)

What was the score?


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Mar 30, 2013)

What. Was.The. Score???


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 30, 2013)

Rocket no.9 said:


> What. Was.The. Score???


 
Just checked and it was 2-0 to Dulwich. And Maidstone lost so they're level on points at the top now (although second on GD) with a game in hand.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's some highlights, I think the next match is on monday at home


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 31, 2013)

Another great game - 2-0 to the Hamlet. Missed the first goal straight after half time cos was still in the bar - second goal was an own goal. Dulwich fans sang all the way through the game, great support. Tooting's ground aint bad - decent bar and they do Caribbean food, still not a patch on Champion Hill though...

The goalie-baiting was quite good fun - to be fair, he took it in good humour and turned up in the bar after for a chat.

"No surrender to the T***ing scum!" 

Maidstone losing is fantastic - the title is in our hands!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep - credit to their goalie. He took it in really good humour - unlike the unhinged psycho who was playing on one of the pitches behind the ground who charged in at half time wanting to beat everyone up because - apparently - some fans had ribbed him. 

Yesterday was definitely my best Dulwich game so far. 

Anyone up for the match tomorrow?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep - credit to their goalie. He took it in really good humour - unlike the unhinged psycho who was playing on one of the pitches behind the ground who charged in at half time wanting to beat everyone up because - apparently - some fans had ribbed him.
> 
> Yesterday was definitely my best Dulwich game so far.
> 
> Anyone up for the match tomorrow?


 
Maybe- is it a 3.00 kickoff?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe- is it a 3.00 kickoff?


Yep. I've got the urban craft club around the house so I think I might need to go off and do MAN stuff instead.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Some more pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-sweep-past-tooting-hamlet-in-lively-derby-match/


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know if there's a bar at Tooting & Mitcham's ground? Apparently there are a few pubs near the ground but not sure if they're any good...
> 
> editor sleaterkinney Lucy Fur magneze


Only just seen this... so I guess you found the bar! ;-)


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

I reckon I'm up for this today. Anyone going?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I reckon I'm up for this today. Anyone going?


 
Yeah I think I'll go. Need to get out the house.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll see you there!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2013)

Another three points for the mighty Hamlet. 

Ropey performance though, with the win largely down to a ten minute long panic by the other team's defence in the second half. Dulwich seemed to be trying to be Barcelona for a while, in as far as they had half a team of midgets and no striker.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2013)

Was strolling down Coldharbour Lane earlier and some dreadlocked Dulwich Hamlet yobbo yelled 'Badgers' at me from across the road  

Football has gone to the dogs. For shame.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

It was a pretty awful game today. The Beast was sorely missed in attack, as was the racket created by the Dulwich ultras. Even my hoarding-banging mate didn't make it to the game.  And it was ruddy freezing.

Good job the Hardc0r3 Haml3T Kr3W of me and Monkeygrinder's Organ were there to cheer them on. They needed it today.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2013)

So what about the cup final on Tuesday then? 

I really should go to Luton on Tuesday - my season ticket is gathering dust - but there's been little on offer recently to tempt me to a game. We are bloody rubbish and the season is essentially over. So tempted by Tuesday....

Train to Maidstone takes an hour-ish.....there's also a supporters coach which leaves at 4.30pm.

Can't go tomorrow - away at Faversham.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm up for the final!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2013)

I shall be up for the final, and I'm going to try to motivate me for a trip to faversham tomorrow, I've heard it's pretty this time of the year


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

The Tooting scum have reported Dulwich to the FA for the smoke bomb incident and the pitch invasion  

Really tough game today away at Faversham - they're a good team. Maidstone away to the lowly Three Bridges. Gonna be a tense afternoon...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Tooting scum have reported Dulwich to the FA for the smoke bomb incident and the pitch invasion


hope they dont get any points docked


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> hope they dont get any points docked


I think they've had a warning basically not to do it again. It was just kids really - a bunch of high spirited 16 year olds


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

oh good. its so tight at the top of the table there, losing points would really ruin it.
Dont like the new pitcheroo website - http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/#_ the old one was a lot better.  
The old one you could see all the fixtures for the whole season - im struggling to find that on the new site - can anyone help


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 6, 2013)

If you click on previous website from that link you can click the fixtures/results tab.

Edited to add: it goes back quite a long way and hasn't been updated for a while so not sure about the accuracy.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> If you click on previous website from that link you can click the fixtures/results tab.
> 
> Edited to add: it goes back quite a long way and hasn't been updated for a while so not sure about the accuracy.


thanks, so according to that these are the remaining league fixtures (not including cup games)

a relatively easy run to the finish line
13.04.13 R1DS Walton Casuals H 3.00pm
20.04.13 R1DS Herne Bay A 3.00pm
27.04.13 R1DS Burgess Hill Town H 3.00pm

27th April the last game of the season and its at home and its a Saturday - definitely will try and make it for that one - Hamlet have to go up this year!!!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 6, 2013)

Dulwich have just gone 1.0 up!!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> Dulwich have just gone 1.0 up!!!


 
Are you there?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 6, 2013)

Scrappy but we won!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

2-0 to the Hamlet


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 6, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are you there?


Yep, I'm here, 2.0 in the end. Scrappy game and the ref was genuinely shocking, but we won!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 6, 2013)

5 games left.....win them all and the title is ours


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 6, 2013)

A much calmer away support than Tooting, but still vocal! Early first goal settled things and for the first half looked like another was soon to come, but alas, we had to wait a torturous second half, when to be fair, Faversham were looking the brighter side. All I could do was go for a piss, which a bit like sparking a fag at a bus stop, guarantees a bus, so too mid stream I heard the cheers go up and we had clinched it 2.0. Danny Carr was on the touchline, rested for Tuesday I guess, so bring it! See you all there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> A much calmer away support than Tooting, but still vocal! Early first goal settled things and for the first half looked like another was soon to come, but alas, we had to wait a torturous second half, when to be fair, Faversham were looking the brighter side. All I could do was go for a piss, which a bit like sparking a fag at a bus stop, guarantees a bus, so too mid stream I heard the cheers go up and we had clinched it 2.0. Danny Carr was on the touchline, rested for Tuesday I guess, so bring it! See you all there.


 
He went off with an injury last week so maybe it's not quite better yet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 9, 2013)

I met Dulwich fan "Vornstyle" (https://twitter.com/vornstyle) at the Thatcher death party in Brixton last night. In an amazing piece of coincidence/telepathy, he designed this match poster on Sunday night, before Maggie karked it...  

(This is an actual quote from Thatcher as well.....)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sure most of you know this but just in case... Their Facebook normally has videos of all the goals shortly after the games.

https://www.facebook.com/DulwichHamletFC

I love watching a good goal back when you get home 

And that poster above is fucking ace


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> And that poster above is fucking ace


I'll have to introduce you to its creator next time we're both at a game - classic guy


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks for the cup write up ed
http://www.urban75.org/blog/isthmia...wich-hamlet-2-concord-rangers-3-photo-report/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 11, 2013)

Uncertainties over the future of Champion Hill after 2015 

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/uncertainty-over-ground-domina-920062.html

This doesn't sound good


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Uncertainties over the future of Champion Hill after 2015
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/uncertainty-over-ground-domina-920062.html
> 
> This doesn't sound good


That is deeply worrying stuff.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah the rumbings about this were going on last year when the holding company went into admin.

The building of the Sainsbury's back in '91/92, which replaced the old ground and created the new one, is at the root of these problems I think.

It looks bleak - the land will be worth a lot of money. You might hope the local council can be persuaded to let them build next door...but this currently doesn't look likely.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 12, 2013)

Due to a change of plans I think I'll be able to come along tomorrow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Due to a change of plans I think I'll be able to come along tomorrow.


 
Excellent. I'll be there tomorrow. It may rain, but the title is within our grasp


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

I suspect my hangover will be magnificent but I have every intention of cheering up on the pink and blue army in - lordy - 10 and a half hours.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

5-0 to the Hamlet! A wet afternoon in Champion Hill sees Dulwich Hamlet go top of the league.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

I was going to go to Luton v Newport, but I'm thinking I may be up for Leatherhead away on Tuesday. 

Takes about an hour to get there. Anyone fancy it?


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 15, 2013)

Well that was enjoyable! 

Only got to the ground just before kick-off and then realised I have no idea what either of you two look like.  Will try and get there earlier next time and leave myself enough time for some pre-match beers.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

Some pics from Saturday:
















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-thump-walton-casuals-5-0-to-go-top-of-the-league/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure about tuesday.

There's a supporters trust, http://dhst.org.uk/ which has more info about the ground.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

I reckon four of us should team up to sponsor a match this season or the next. We get to hang out _in the boardroom!_


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 15, 2013)

editor said:


> I reckon four of us should team up to sponsor a match this season or the next. We get to hang out _in the boardroom!_


That would be great!


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

I wrote to see if they've got any sponsorship slots left this season. Or we could get our own billboard!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I wrote to see if they've got any sponsorship slots left this season. Or we could get our own billboard!


Urban 75: Football Eating Anarchists!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

There's no sponsorship deals left this season but we can pick a game for £99 for next season. If there's four of us, that's only £25 each and we'll be helping out the club. Or shall we go for a more permanent presence and get a billboard?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

The effects of my recent football starvation brought on from the Cardiff fiasco are making me act a bit funny. I actually still want to go to Leatherhead tonight.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

I fancy I'm going to be the lone Brixton representative at tonight's game! 

Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## gabi (Apr 16, 2013)

It's probably about 8 degrees out there. And dropping. And pretty windy. I will definitely make it down at some point though!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Turning out to be a bit of a grudge match this. 0-1 down but a good Dulwich crowd.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Oops. I nearly got thrown out after reacting badly to some excessively silly health and safety instructions.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2013)

C'mon Dulwich!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

Still one down. Ref is awful.


----------



## magneze (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there a stream?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2013)

magneze said:


> Is there a stream?


There might be a little one running by the ground.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 16, 2013)

FFS, In have just returned from Sainsbos laden with late night reduced priced vittles....I should have checked this thread earlier


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 16, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> FFS, In have just returned from Sainsbos laden with late night reduced priced vittles....I should have checked this thread earlier


it was away at Leatherhead tonight - the re-arranged game from earlier in the season when the wall collapsed and the game was abandoned with Dulwich 2-0 up. 

Here's their new wall:







Dulwich lost 1-0 tonight - cruel.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/leatherhead-1-0-dulwich-hamlet-925487.html


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

The game should never have been played.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

Match report is up! Given the history of the place, loads of the Hamlet fans wore protective clothing for health and safety reasons  

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-lose-to-leatherhead-in-rancour-filled-dodgy-replay/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2013)

Who's up for a trip to the seaside on saturday?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Who's up for a trip to the seaside on saturday?


I would but I'm already down the seaside in Brighton - and according to Network Rail the only way to get Herne Bay would be to go back to London first!

I'm there for what I hope will be the last two games of the season:

Tue 23rd 19:45 Crawley Down Gatwick
Sat 27th 15:00 Burgess Hill Town


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2013)

sat 27th is a home game right?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

ska invita said:


> sat 27th is a home game right?


Yep. Hopefully it'll be the promotion party!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

Time for some analysis. Here's the table.



Hamlet's last three games of the season are:
AWAY: Herne Bay (14th in the table)
HOME: Crawley Down Gatwick (11th) 
HOME: Burgess Hill Town (10th)

Maidstone:
AWAY: Walton (bottom)
AWAY: Chipstead (20th)
HOME: Horsham (15th)

So Hamlet have the tougher games, but do have the advantage of two home games and a three point cushion.

Come on Hamlet!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice report on the Leatherhead game editor - did you hear anything about racism? One of the DHFC players tweeted something about some racist comments after the game and the Hamlet fans were very upset on twitter about the whole thing.



sleaterkinney said:


> Who's up for a trip to the seaside on saturday?


Can't make it I'm afraid fella, I'm somewhere else on Saturday. Will be at the home games next week though.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice report on the Leatherhead game editor - did you hear anything about racism? One of the DHFC players tweeted something about some racist comments after the game and the Hamlet fans were very upset on twitter about the whole thing.


 Wouldn't surprise me. Leatherhead scum!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 18, 2013)

I love this thread. I have no interest in Dulwich Hamlets beyond having shopped in the sainsbury for 3 years but it's about a million times more fun than the football forum. 

If I still lived up that way I'd definitely have come along for the fun. Love the high vis at leatherhead, which is up the road from me now as it goes


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed the Hamlet make it to the Prem for next season - looking forward to seeing Enfield Town play you lot (assuming we stay up, that is).


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 20, 2013)

its a lovely day so Im off to the seaside to hopefully see the mighty Hamlets further their bid for promotion!


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2013)

I wish I could make today's game but I'm in Brighton. I met up with a couple of Hamlet regulars in the Albert last night - they recognised me from the last couple of games.

Up the Hamlet!

Oh, and what's the best website for getting regularly updated results from Hamlet's league?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 20, 2013)

editor said:


> I wish I could make today's game but I'm in Brighton. I met up with a couple of Hamlet regulars in the Albert last night - they recognised me from the last couple of games.
> 
> Up the Hamlet!
> 
> Oh, and what's the best website for getting regularly updated results from Hamlet's league?


Urban 75 these days  hope the gig went well and the wrist held out,I'll keep the score updated!


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> Urban 75 these days  hope the gig went well and the wrist held out,I'll keep the score updated!


Cheers - I'll be scouring this page for updates this afternoon. Hope you have a great one!

Come on THE HAMLET!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 20, 2013)

1.0 already brilliant support. Woop woop it's the sound of the dulwich!  Fuck me that was nearly 2 We are the pink and blue army!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 20, 2013)

2.0 to the fucking mighty hamlets


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 20, 2013)

That's a win then,  


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, and what's the best website for getting regularly updated results from Hamlet's league?


 
Here you go...

DHFC Twitter

Isthmian League D1S results page (frequently updated)

Isthmian League D1S vidiprinter

DHFC forum

You won 3-1 today btw  (and Enfield Town are almost safe in the Prem for another season)


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

Woohoo! Can't wait for Tuesday night


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 21, 2013)

ok, i've got my flag ready for tuesday. a nice black one! let's have it


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a quick one re Tuesday - can I just rock up and pay on the door, so to speak!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2013)

yup, you can pay at the door

I have a job interview tomorrow - if I am up to it, I will come along - havent been to ther hamlet for a year or so...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 22, 2013)

A few pics fro Saturdays trip to the seaside:

Pre Match Banter
 
Early Shot Skies over!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats the free kick on its way in!

And thats 3-1!


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm stoked up to the max for Tuesday night's big game!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> A few pics fro Saturdays trip to the seaside:
> View attachment 31736


 
What's with the mask on a stick? I saw there were a few photos of it on Facebook at the weekend.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

It's the Hamlet voodoo stick.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 22, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What's with the mask on a stick? I saw there were a few photos of it on Facebook at the weekend.


Not sure of it's relevance, beyond just being a Totem, but the bloke that normally has it, is also who does the awesome posters for each game. And I think is one of the main organisers of "The Rabble" our support group.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 22, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> yup, you can pay at the door
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow - if I am up to it, I will come along - havent been to ther hamlet for a year or so...


 
come come, would be good to see you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2013)

Just trying to sort out a flag now....last minute bodge job!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just trying to sort out a flag now....last minute bodge job!


Phew! Flag completed. Took a bit longer than I thought. Had to use a 38mm paintbrush so I can't say my lines are that neat, but the new flag looks alright. It debuts tomorrow


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 23, 2013)

Sooo looking forward to seeing my first game and the weather is perfect - hoping for a huge amount of goals and lots of banter. Disappointingly I've no flag 

Being St. Georges Day I'll treat myself to a post match Turkish Doner!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like there's going to be a few more disgruntled Cardiff City fans joining us tonight to get behind the Hamlet. Can't wait!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 23, 2013)

tongiht....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 23, 2013)

Bring it...!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

If Maidstone draw or lose tonight and we win, the title is ours - TONIGHT!


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 23, 2013)

Just been talking to my colleagues here in the office and wiht Forest now looking unlikely to make the play offs and the Hamlet being top of league, they've taken to calling me a glory hunter


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 23, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Just been talking to my colleagues here in the office and wiht Forest now looking unlikely to make the play offs and the Hamlet being top of league, they've taken to calling me a glory hunter


You are, but fuck it, come and glory hunt tonight, theres all next season to pay your dues


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

In fact, if Maidstone lose, we only need a point!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

Non league attendance table has been updated: http://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/global/attendances/ Hamlet 61st, which is pretty good considering there are about 150 teams above them in the non leagues.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm very tempted to come down tonight.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm very tempted to come down tonight.


Get your arse down fella!


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Non league attendance table has been updated: http://www.nonleaguematters.co.uk/global/attendances/ Hamlet 61st, which is pretty good considering there are about 150 teams above them in the non leagues.


(((Runcorn Town's faithful 142)))


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2013)

I should be there...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm up for this. Anyone else likely to be around early?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 23, 2013)

i'll be there about seven 


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm up for this. Anyone else likely to be around early?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 23, 2013)

Do they sell beer?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes there's a bar, quite cheap for the area. I'm on the train now and considering the merits of a can in the park before the game.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 23, 2013)

I think I'm going to pop along . How do I get there from brixton tube or hill?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

The 37 from opposite st Matthews stops at goose green and then it's a short walk. There might be a better option though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

Indulging in an al fresco lager in the park now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2013)

should be there by 7.15 for a beer and to put my new flag up


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2013)

I dunno lads, it's Bayern Munich Vs Barca in the CL tonight Or Dulwich Hamlet Vs Crawley Down Gatwick?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 23, 2013)

back too late and half cut - whats the score chaps ?


----------



## magneze (Apr 23, 2013)

3-1 win according to the Twitter feed.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2013)

Good game. The Hamlet could have won by more on the balance of play and played some fantastic stuff at times. Hopefully there should be a good crowd on Saturday and they'll wrap it up.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

Great game and a good turn out. So long as we don't lose on Saturday the title is OURS!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

great night of football. I fear I may have lost my voice for work tomorrow 

If you haven't been to Dulwich Hamlet yet this season, I reckon you need to get all aboard the bandwagon on Saturday...all welcome...Forza The Hamlet!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

here's my flag I made last night...slightly drunk, but not a bad effort


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 24, 2013)

Who do I need to speak to about this drunk here?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Who do I need to speak to about this drunk here?


Just come to Champion Hill on Saturday and all will be revealed


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that's what I call a banner


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 24, 2013)

What a fantastic night - first half sat in the main stand and behind the goal for the second half. The atmosphere was fantastic - was great fun jumping around as the goals flew in!


----------



## magneze (Apr 24, 2013)

Up for Saturday.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2013)

Great night at the football.

If you've not been yet, go!


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 24, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> If you've not been yet, go!


 
Was so better than I was expecting, great atmosphere. Was with friends and my Mum (told her were going out for St. Georges Day, just not where - she was very 'impressed') and we had a really good time. Lucy Fur Will definitely be going every other week next season


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2013)

that was another great night.  my head this morning, and i was trying to be sensible.  will see if i can get along on saturday.  also great to meet fractionMan after all these years and also Lucy Fur too, who recognised the black flag!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2013)

That was well fun. Singing, flags,  jumping,  shouting, cider and even a toothless West country pirate.  This needs to happen more often x


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome evening, and lovely to meet everyone, till saturday! All Hail the Hamlets!!


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Some photos:
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/promoti...dulwich-hamlet-beat-crawley-down-gatwick-3-1/


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 24, 2013)

Great write up Ed (I'm in a couple of those phots) - both keepers were excellent with theirs making some first class saves in both halves.

I did see a couple of U75 peeps (that I recognised) and felt a little shy in coming over to say Hi! Next time I will!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Great write up Ed (I'm in a couple of those phots) - both keepers were excellent with theirs making some first class saves in both halves.
> 
> I did see a couple of U75 peeps (that I recognised) and felt a little shy in coming over to say Hi! Next time I will!!


Come and say hello next time - be good to meet you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

Match report here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-3-1-crawley-dow-932275.html

Table - looks fucking great don't it?!







The club have mentioned the editor 's blog and photos and have put a link on their website 

And news that the Club bar is going to be open *all evening* after the game on Saturday - are they expecting a celebration or something?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to post the Goal of the Season competition, which is on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/DulwichHamletFC

The goals from last night are on there too. At the time I didn't see the massive pile-on of Dulwich players after the first goal cos I was too busy throwing my cider everywhere in celebration!


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Come and say hello next time - be good to meet you



Will do - now really gutted I've friends up this weekend and we've plans, just trying to work out if I can get along without losing their friendship


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Will do - now really gutted I've friends up this weekend and we've plans, just trying to work out if I can get along without losing their friendship


Course you can, you just say "im popping down the shops, see you in a bit!" 
When you get back several hours later and are asked where have you been, just say "i told you, down the shops." and refuse to be drawn further.
Simples.  (do take back a bottle of rum though)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2013)

Want to come on Saturday too, but that would be triple booking myself


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2013)

what time is Saturday kick off please?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what time is Saturday kick off please?


3pm.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll be there (worse for wear, but ill be there)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 25, 2013)

Cant wait until Saturday - see you all there


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 25, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Want to come on Saturday too, but that would be triple booking myself


Yeah I've got my Dad coming up to help me paint my flat. 

Its particularly annoying as he used to watch the Hamlet when he was young so it would be great for him to go back. Might suggest it depending on how much we get done on Friday and Saturday morning....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Yeah I've got my Dad coming up to help me paint my flat.
> 
> Its particularly annoying as he used to watch the Hamlet when he was young so it would be great for him to go back. Might suggest it depending on how much we get done on Friday and Saturday morning....


a) Your old enough to paint your own flat 
b) Hamlet are only going to be picking up the cup this Saturday.
You know what you have to do.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 25, 2013)

You're quite right!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> b) Hamlet are only going to be picking up the cup this Saturday.
> You know what you have to do.


 
Yeah - if he used to watch them years ago I bet he'd love the chance to see them win the league. 


(And to sack off all that painting crap.)


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

It'll be my tenth Hamlet game in six weeks!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 25, 2013)

I reckon it's gonna be a massive crowd on Saturday....loads of old mates are coming out for the game. Can't wait....


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 25, 2013)

i'd go but i have to see a team down the road loose. my dad feels like he's missing out, as he is a masochist as well.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> i'd go but i have to see a team down the road loose. my dad feels like he's missing out, as he is a masochist as well.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah getting excited and nervous now. Several beers will need to be consumed!

Match preview here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/this-afternoons-match-previ-934546.html

...which has made me even more nervous. Burgess Hill Town are a decent side on a good run.

See you all later!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2013)

Nervous as fuck.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 27, 2013)

heading off shortly.  see you there gang x


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep me too. See you there.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 27, 2013)

Absolutely gutted not ot be going but will be following via twitter - have a fantastic afternoon one and all!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2013)

See you all later


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2013)

Fuck's sake. 0-1 and it's a hailstorm.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 27, 2013)

Champions!

Pitch invasion


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2013)

great scenes - cant wait to see the pictures - can truly call it champion hill! 
1-1 the final score but Dulwich dominated both halves, thoroughly deserved

managed to meet with editor but urban really need their own corner


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2013)

That was as stressful as it gets but that was a great game. Burgess Hill were a very good team but promotion is ours! 

Loved the pitch invasion at the end. Old school!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah!

Dulwich Hamlet win promotion as the Champion Hill stadium goes wild! | Brixton Buzz


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2013)

CHAMPIONS!!!!


Pride of South London
South London's Number one
You know it's true
We're pink and blue!







When you win the trophy, you show it to your mum 

(Kevin James)























We dominated that game and were unlucky not to win. About 15 to 20 chances to their 4. Couple of penalty shouts too. Bit of nerves....Carr and Otzumer missing a couple of decent chances in the first half. 1-0 down at half time due to an unlucky mistake when Boyer trod on the ball and fell over.....and then the sunny day suddenly gave way to a mental hail storm with massive bits of ice falling out of the sky. I thought it was an omen.....

Then Xavier Vidal pokes it home on 65 mins, cue delirious scenes behind the goal and all over the ground. Our fans were fantastic - non-stop singing all through the game. Absolutely squeaky bum time for the last 15 mins...totally shitting it every time Burgess Hill had the ball....then victory...and a massive pitch invasion!

CHAMPIONS!!!!


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 27, 2013)

Top fucking day out!

"DULTRAS"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 27, 2013)

My heart is still beating so fast......what a mental day....great to see loads of friends old and new....fucking YES


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet win promotion as the Champion Hill stadium goes wild! | Brixton Buzz


 

Your photo is better than the one the Southwark News got


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

Front page news today!






...and a decent match report inside too, which said the attendance was a season's best of 1,137, great work Hamlet fans


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm already looking forward to seaside away trips to Lewes and Bognor next season!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2013)

and giving the Met a beating


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2013)

Is Danny Carr going to huddersfield? thats a big move for him if so


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Is Danny Carr going to huddersfield? thats a big move for him if so


yep 

Another match report here: http://www.isthmian.co.uk/dulwich-have-that-x-factor-14196/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> and giving the Met a beating


I wondered yesterday whether they actually had any fans....and today I found out they're bottom of the table in terms of attendances 

Can't think why that might be....

http://www.isthmian.co.uk/attendance-tables.php


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2013)

Apparently hardly any of the Met's players are actually in the Met these days

Good to see the Stones are getting impressive crowds


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yep


Thats a big jump up the league tree, good luck to him.

IIRC the Met went up at our expense two years back


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

Let's just have a look at that table 







Only losing one home game all season is fantastic. (Which was to Hythe Town, who also beat us at their place.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> IIRC the Met went up at our expense two years back


Yeah they won the league, we sneaked into the playoffs right near the end of the season but knackered it up. All history now though!


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Let's just have a look at that table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavily Kent dominated at the top there. Hamlet excepted obv


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2013)

The songs have been my earworm for the whole day.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2013)

hah same 
cant wait for the pics editor


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

ska invita Here they are!


























http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich...ith-burgess-hill-and-champion-hill-goes-wild/


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2013)

This bloke has coloured his whole body Hamlet pink. There's dedication.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2013)

lol


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 30, 2013)

This is great news - congratulations Dulwich! Looking forward to seeing you all at the Donkey Dome next season 

(e2a that's Enfield Town, btw. We play on Donkey Lane...)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm the one with the magic pink & blue "voodoo stick" who designs the posters. Glad you like them. Found this by vanity searching my name so thought I'd sign up. Hello!

Saturday. Well, oh my days. In fact, one of the best days of my life. Certainly the best footballing experience. Already can't wait for the new season. Feels like we've got a really special momentum now, both on the pitch and on the terraces. Love it.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hello, I'm the one with the magic pink & blue "voodoo stick" who designs the posters. Glad you like them. Found this by vanity searching my name so thought I'd sign up. Hello!
> 
> Saturday. Well, oh my days. In fact, one of the best days of my life. Certainly the best footballing experience. Already can't wait for the new season. Feels like we've got a really special momentum now, both on the pitch and on the terraces. Love it.


hats off to you and welcome to the boards. Of course the downside of going up is the difference between top of the infants and bottom of the big school - tougher to get good results. Anyhow, onwards and upwards! 

Dont know how long youve been going to watch them, but seems more of a buzz this year than previous years based on my VERY limited experience, wouldnt you say?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hello, I'm the one with the magic pink & blue "voodoo stick" who designs the posters. Glad you like them. Found this by vanity searching my name so thought I'd sign up. Hello!
> 
> Saturday. Well, oh my days. In fact, one of the best days of my life. Certainly the best footballing experience. Already can't wait for the new season. Feels like we've got a really special momentum now, both on the pitch and on the terraces. Love it.


Great to have you onboard!

There seems to be a growing amount of Hamlet supporters on these forums so I reckon we may have quite a gang joining you at the games next season. I can't wait for the away games!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> hats off to you and welcome to the boards. Of course the downside of going up is the difference between top of the infants and bottom of the big school - tougher to get good results. Anyhow, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Dont know how long youve been going to watch them, but seems more of a buzz this year than previous years based on my VERY limited experience, wouldnt you say?


 
TBF being top of the league will do that. Hopefully some of it will carry over though. I'll certainly be back next season.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Dont know how long youve been going to watch them, but seems more of a buzz this year than previous years based on my VERY limited experience, wouldnt you say?


 
I'm actually relatively new, only been going 2¼ years (even though they were my local club in my youth) which coincided with their late push for the play-offs that season. I've been spoiled and/or a good luck charm. In fact, I was a little embarrassed to see myself described earlier in this thread as an "organiser" of The Rabble. Rather, I've been welcomed with open arms by many of the older fans, who encourage my every whim and eccentricity. It's wonderful. This is the best thing about DHFC. New fans are welcomed. Just come up and say "hi". Compare and contrast with Maidstone United, whose hardcore are apparently livid with the new huge crows having moved back to a hometown ground!

But yes, things are on an upward momentum. I think it's a mixture of some vague socio-geographic zeitgeist and, of course, sporting success. But even if we have an indifferent season, turning out and singing, waving scarves, hanging flags etc. is still probably the best fun to be had on a Saturday afternoon in South London.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2013)

P.S. Is it one of you lot who did the "DULTRAS" banner? The greatest pun of all time! My heart literally soared when I saw that.


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Compare and contrast with Maidstone United, whose hardcore are apparently livid with the new huge crows having moved back to a hometown ground!


standard fan behaviour really. See also music fans who really hate it when their favourite band becomes popular. Utter bullshit behaviour that I used to indulge in and then realised it made me look like a twat


----------



## editor (May 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> P.S. Is it one of you lot who did the "DULTRAS" banner? The greatest pun of all time! My heart literally soared when I saw that.


It was my mate Gareth, who is another disenfranchised Cardiff City fan. 

He has more cunning wheezes up his sleeve for next season too


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2013)

editor said:


> It was my mate Gareth, who is another disenfranchised Cardiff City fan.


 
You poor sods. I'd be in tears if Hamlet ever changed their colours, I'd end up in court on some sort of mass vandalism charge.



editor said:


> He has more cunning wheezes up his sleeve for next season too


 
Excellent! My mind is already turning to next season: more flags, blue feathers on the voodoo stick and - maybe, just maybe - an inflatable pteranodon.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 1, 2013)

Having been to one game I'm already waiting for next season and will be purchasing a ST - can't wait!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2013)

craigxcraig said:


> Having been to one game I'm already waiting for next season and will be purchasing a ST - can't wait!


That reminds me, season tickets are cheaper if bought before 6th May. Download the form here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/season-ticket-application-917111.html (I notice there's now a paypal option which is useful). And here's the prices: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...-admission-prices-for-next-season-914485.html


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2013)

BTW anyone know where you can get DH replica shirts? The Shed only sells rugby shirts and tees from what I can see.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2013)

They tend to have some in stock but may have sold out given the promotion excitement rush. They do occasional orders - I was able to request mine without the estate agent sponsorship logo (no way I'm advertising them!) and with a 76 printed on the back. There might be a new home kit coming out for next season (after three years of the current one).


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

crowds look really impressive. Is that what the crowds are generally like for that level in english football?


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> crowds look really impressive. Is that what the crowds are generally like for that level in english football?


a bit misleading - this picture was all the support for the away team


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> crowds look really impressive. Is that what the crowds are generally like for that level in english football?


No - Dulwich had the second highest in that division (400-ish?). Lowest in the same league was double figures. I occasionally watch Mangotsfield at the equivalent level in the Southern League and the gates are no more than a couple of hundred there


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

Cheers,

Looked like an amazing day but at the same time makes me cringe further for scottish football.

Does anybody think that the fact that there is a pyramid system in england add to lower league football insofar as it allows for a theoretical roy of the rovers scenario where a team from the bottom can go all the way to the top?


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Looked like an amazing day but at the same time makes me cringe further for scottish football.
> 
> Does anybody think that the fact that there is a pyramid system in england add to lower league football insofar as it allows for a theoretical roy of the rovers scenario where a team from the bottom can go all the way to the top?


Yeah, I think greater fluidity is healthy anyway. Very bottom to very top isn't gonna happen but there have been significant movements through the leagues in either directions in recent years and it does mean that if the worst happens (Darlington, Wimbledon, Newport, Chester etc) then there is a way back which may not take too long with a fair wind and determination. Contrast that with eg Clydebank: no way back into the Scottish League ever unless someone goes bust or whatever. In many ways English football is a complete stitch up at the top but largely it's pretty honest. You can rise or sink to the level you merit


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Looked like an amazing day but at the same time makes me cringe further for scottish football.
> 
> Does anybody think that the fact that there is a pyramid system in england add to lower league football insofar as it allows for a theoretical roy of the rovers scenario where a team from the bottom can go all the way to the top?


 
Nah, not really tbh. It's not really plausible that Dulwich could go up by more than a couple of divisions at the absolute most (actually it's probably a lot easier for a small team to get higher in Scotland). I'm not sure many people who go would want them to - the atmosphere is a lot more relaxed than at even league 1/2 teams.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Looked like an amazing day but at the same time makes me cringe further for scottish football.
> 
> Does anybody think that the fact that there is a pyramid system in england add to lower league football insofar as it allows for a theoretical roy of the rovers scenario where a team from the bottom can go all the way to the top?


 
i think it might do - i know its a fantasy ive had about Dulwich and its something that happened for AFC Wimbledon. I think Bromley made it up into the proper league not long ago which was a big deal of sorts. 

I went to watch Peckham Town a couple of times who play Sunday league football and they won their league and there was no other league to go up to, they just keep playing in that same one, which didnt seem too exciting.

Can you say more about scottish football and the problems you alluded?

Overall a good club is about making good links with the community and nurturing a good atmosphere. Personally ive had two bad run-ins with some of the DH management (minor rudeness), but theres a good enough atmosphere amongst the regulars to make me feel welcome. Thats got be the key thing hasnt it?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

JTG said:


> Yeah, I think greater fluidity is healthy anyway. Very bottom to very top isn't gonna happen but there have been significant movements through the leagues in either directions in recent years and it does mean that if the worst happens (Darlington, Wimbledon, Newport, Chester etc) then there is a way back which may not take too long with a fair wind and determination. Contrast that with eg Clydebank: no way back into the Scottish League ever unless someone goes bust or whatever. In many ways English football is a complete stitch up at the top but largely it's pretty honest. You can rise or sink to the level you merit


 
Totally agreed with the contrast between the closed shop nature of scottish football and the open infrastructure to english football. For a long time, i've been of the opinion that the best thing to happen to scottish football would be if there was an amalgamation between the SFA and FA. As expected, not a very popular opinion, particularly amongst the folks who are into the national team (i'm not), but i think it do a lot to break the stagnancy up here in terms of governance, dominance of the old firm etc. Never in a million years it would happen though!


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i think it might do - i know its a fantasy ive had about Dulwich and its something that happened for AFC Wimbledon. I think Bromley made it up into the proper league not long ago which was a big deal of sorts.
> 
> I went to watch Peckham Town a couple of times who play Sunday league football and they won their league and there was no other league to go up to, they just keep playing in that same one, which didnt seem too exciting.
> 
> ...


 
Scottish football closed shop. No access from junior football to senior football unless a team goes bust. And then theres the whole old firm thing ie. a league set up designed to maximise those fixtures (rangers problem notwithstanding) total media coverage, an unhealthy dependance towards the OF from smaller clubs and a lack of willpower to alter such situations....

. I also think a fluid nature also allows for the formation of teams and rivarlies that reflect changing social situations. For example, partick thistle and clyde a pretty irrelavant fixture now, St Mirren V Morton, does Paisley and Greenock have a meaningful 'rivalry' now or is that part of an industrial past?

Yeah scottish football sucks - only started going to games again this season cause for the first time i can be a glory hunter 

Edited to add: yeah its all about feeling part of something. I think its very hard if one is a non-old firm supporter to feel connected to anything at all in scottish football.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nah, not really tbh. It's not really plausible that Dulwich could go up by more than a couple of divisions at the absolute most (actually it's probably a lot easier for a small team to get higher in Scotland). I'm not sure many people who go would want them to - the atmosphere is a lot more relaxed than at even league 1/2 teams.


 
Yeah its a polished chalice i think going up to the top in terms of policing, all sorts of compromises to mass media and what not, its just i guess more the idea that a roy of the rovers scenario can happen, not it actually happening that makes english football at the bottom level imo seem better...


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I wondered yesterday whether they actually had any fans....and today I found out they're bottom of the table in terms of attendances
> 
> Can't think why that might be....
> 
> http://www.isthmian.co.uk/attendance-tables.php


 
They could totally sing that 'no-one likes us' song with justification


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nah, not really tbh. It's not really plausible that Dulwich could go up by more than a couple of divisions at the absolute most (actually it's probably a lot easier for a small team to get higher in Scotland). I'm not sure many people who go would want them to - the atmosphere is a lot more relaxed than at even league 1/2 teams.


Point is, small teams can't move anywhere in Scotland - within leagues yes but not between leagues. There's the SPL/SFL set up - closed shop. Then there's the Highland, East of Scotland and South of Scotland leagues - ostensibly below the SFL but with no promotion/relegation. There's also the Juniors, completely separate with their own FA and who often get bigger crowds than the lower sides in the SFL but again no way to move between leagues.

Granted, DHFC may be at roughly the level they want to be and can sustain but the possibility is there for teams to grow (and indeed shrink). That simply isn't available to the same extent in Scotland


----------



## editor (May 2, 2013)

I'm still seriously considering buying an urban75 billboard for next season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2013)

JTG said:


> Point is, small teams can't move anywhere in Scotland - within leagues yes but not between leagues. There's the SPL/SFL set up - closed shop. Then there's the Highland, East of Scotland and South of Scotland leagues - ostensibly below the SFL but with no promotion/relegation. There's also the Juniors, completely separate with their own FA and who often get bigger crowds than the lower sides in the SFL but again no way to move between leagues.
> 
> Granted, DHFC may be at roughly the level they want to be and can sustain but the possibility is there for teams to grow (and indeed shrink). That simply isn't available to the same extent in Scotland


 
Yeah, I didn't know that. The English way does sound better tbf.


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I didn't know that. The English way does sound better tbf.


It is. Even before 1987 there were occasional changes with teams having to apply for re-election to the League and the present non-league pyramid structure has been in place for over 30 years. Scotland is way behind


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2013)

JTG said:


> It is. Even before 1987 there were occasional changes with teams having to apply for re-election to the League and the present non-league pyramid structure has been in place for over 30 years. Scotland is way behind


 
The depth of the league is England's real strength IMO. There's a lot that's better about Spain and Germany in particular but none of them have the sheer number of clubs with decent support.


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The depth of the league is England's real strength IMO. There's a lot that's better about Spain and Germany in particular but none of them have the sheer number of clubs with decent support.


There's a lot of silly hype about how good English football is but this is a point I agree that it is. Even down to non-league level where a team like Dulwich can pull hundreds when doing well (just to bring the discussion back home!). No reserve teams clogging up the lower divisions either, unlike Spain and Germany


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2013)

What i really like about lower league football is 1. i can afford to go occasionally 2. its truly local and 3. i would hope there isnt the corruption that there is at the higher end. Id like to think theres no match fixing and bribed officials and what not.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> What i really like about lower league football is 1. i can afford to go occasionally 2. its truly local and 3. i would hope there isnt the corruption that there is at the higher end. Id like to think theres no match fixing and bribed officials and what not.


 
TBF beyond loads of fans whinging there's not really any evidence that match fixing or bribing officials happens to any degree higher up the league.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 2, 2013)

I can't imagine the theoretical chance of promotion to the Football League is too much of an issue in the average non-league fan's mind (obviously aside from phoenix clubs like AFC Wimbledon going through the _chore_ of consecutive promotions Leaguewards). As Saturday proved, we go absolutely, euphorically wild for success at our current level.

As for attendances at Champion Hill, they're in the hundreds as standard (except for midweek deep-winter London Senior Cup games) and push beyond 500 when we do very well. Interestingly, if non-league was ordered by this season's average crowds we'd be in the Conference South. Can expect some sort of median boost next season: higher status, more away fans (and more Greater London clubs) & people catching the DHFC bug over the last month.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF beyond loads of fans whinging there's not really any evidence that match fixing or bribing officials happens to any degree higher up the league.


The fact is where theres money to be made theres corruption. The whole of big sport is corrupt to some degree. Occasionally somone gets rumbeled (Grobellar for example) but theres no appetite by FA and governing bodies to really expose it as its "bad for the brand" (if not other reasons). An article here for starters: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/feb/04/sport-match-fixing and a thread here collecting general examples http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/all-sports-are-fixed.206022/ But lets not get into it on this thread...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> But lets not get into it on this thread...


 
Fair enough. I'm supposed to be sworn off general football threads anyway.

I think we can all agree the Rymans League probably isn't fixed.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 2, 2013)

JTG said:


> There's a lot of silly hype about how good English football is but this is a point I agree that it is. Even down to non-league level where a team like Dulwich can pull hundreds when doing well (just to bring the discussion back home!). No reserve teams clogging up the lower divisions either, unlike Spain and Germany


 
Every proposed league reform is chomping at the bit to get Old Firm colt teams at the bottom divisions. This apparently will make scottish football even 'better'

anyway sorry for taking this thread off topic a bit. have to say, if i can ever afford to go down to london think ill take in Dulwhich when im there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 7, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hello, I'm the one with the magic pink & blue "voodoo stick" who designs the posters. Glad you like them. Found this by vanity searching my name so thought I'd sign up. Hello!
> 
> Saturday. Well, oh my days. In fact, one of the best days of my life. Certainly the best footballing experience. Already can't wait for the new season. Feels like we've got a really special momentum now, both on the pitch and on the terraces. Love it.


welcome to Urban75 fella


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 7, 2013)

Erhun Oztumer rightly cleaned up at the presentation evening last night - Players Player of the Year and Supporters Player of the Year. A just reward for an excellent season, providing us with many goals and magic moments - well done Erhun! 

Others here:



> The Hamlet end of season awards were handed out tonight at Champion Hill where a magnificent season was celebrated.​The players received their Isthmian League winners medals at the start of the evening before the individual awards were handed out.
> 
> The awards went to:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 17, 2013)

Here's who we'll be playing next season. I'm up for Bognor, Lewes and Lowestoft away for starters.


----------



## Balbi (May 17, 2013)

Met Police?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Met Police?


Can't wait 

Margate away as well, shurely?

I'm sure Thamesmead away would be a lovely day out too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

Mate who comes to Dulwich with us found out today that one his work colleagues used to play for Hamlet in the late 70s - he looked him up and he made 290 appearances! Legend. 

He's in this picture - (e2A) middle front row:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/nearly-a-club-record-872677.html


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 18, 2013)

Thamesmead a deliciously easy away day for me, a 5 minutes walk then the 177 to outside their ground. In fact I think there's twelve other teams inside the M25, approximately ten of them Oysterable. A relief as going to the last few away games last season killed me financially.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 23, 2013)

Happy Days, looks like we get to see Danny Carr in action against us with Huddersfield. A Championship side at Champion Hill, Ace!!!

Danny Carr will be returning to South-East London in July with the Championship club.
The Yorkshire outfit have announced a trio of pre-season matches for their Under 21 Development Squad, which will include a match at Champion Hill, which has been scheduled for Tuesday 23rd July.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 30, 2013)

Heres the full pre season schedule:

Tuesday 9th July - Home v Dagenham & Redbridge (7.45)
Tuesday 16th July - Home v Crystal Palace(7.45pm)
Saturday 20th & Sunday 21st July - Corinthian-Casuals Tournament
Tuesday 23rd July - Home v Huddersfield Town (7.00)
Wednesday 24th July - Away v Beckenham Town (7.45)
Saturday 27th July - Away v Aveley (3.00)
Tuesday 30th July - Home v Millwall XI
Saturday 3rd August - Away v Moneyfields 

Pretty excited about Crystal Palace coming!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

I think we need to have a new thread for the new season. I'll start a new one and add those fixtures.

Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

Here's the new thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...2013-2014-season-chat-rumours-reports.310974/


----------

